# Terrible character idea, IMO...



## Grawr (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you seen the latest update? With "The Pokemon Trainer" as a new character? Even though he doesn't fight and his pokemon do, I still think this was a bad idea...I mean, we already had Pikachu, Mewtwo, Pichu, and Jigglypuff...though maybe they won't be returning, who knows?

Anyway, what are your thoughts on "Pokemon Trainer" as Brawl's new character?


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, it was deffinetly a surprise.

I kind of like it, its something new, but its still odd. :/


----------



## Pichubro (Aug 13, 2007)

Indirect fighting... Shameful.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it's cool, it'll add a sweet twist to the game

my guess is Pichu won't return and Mewtwo's chances are split 50/50

Pikachu and Jigglypuff are coming back, because it's a given that any of the 8 originals are like a 99.9% chance of returning imo


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 13, 2007)

Too many Pokemon characters. More Earthbound or Metroid plz.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 13, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Too many Pokemon characters. More Earthbound or Metroid plz.


 Earthbound, lol no way, metroid yes that would be awesome.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 13, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd love to kick your *CEN-1.01-SORD* with Poo. Believe me, he'd make a GREAT character.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 13, 2007)

C'mon, controlling Charizard? How could you possibly say that was a terrible idea?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 13, 2007)

Yea controlling Charizard will be awesome.

I don't think it's a bad update, I just think Nintendo's doing something diffrent.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 13, 2007)

Besides, trust me, Nintendo is saving the best parts of the game to be announced later.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 13, 2007)

Once again strategy is taking part in Brawl, I love it.


----------



## Zero_13 (Aug 13, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Super_Naruto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You make me happy.

*loves EB fans*

I'd love to kick you *** with Ness D:


----------



## Grawr (Aug 13, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Too many Pokemon characters.


 My thoughts exactly.

Though I guess controlling Charizard isn't so bad.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 13, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Once again strategy is taking part in Brawl, I love it.


 yeah, enough button mashing, we need something that takes thinking and skill


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 13, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Advanced players don't button mash, and there's a crapload of them. Don't think that every player is a button-smasher. -,-


----------



## JJH (Aug 13, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I only do when I'm fighting three opponents and they're surrounding me and my only escape is to knock them all away immediatly. Or when I'm too lzay to think up a strategy.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 13, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is true but you don't know my friends lol they aren't exactly what you would call advanced... they press random buttons and call it skill, oh, the noobs lol


----------



## RaiK (Aug 14, 2007)

I did a rant on this character on another forum, so here it is:




			
				My Rant said:
			
		

> I read more on the character, and all I have to say, while idolizing my hero, the Angry Video Game Nerd, is:
> 
> "What the **** is this ****!?"
> 
> ...


----------



## JJH (Aug 14, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> I did a rant on this character on another forum, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiK (Aug 14, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> I did a rant on this character on another forum, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have 0 respect for you.

I'm also not going to rate a character I haven't played.


----------



## .bored (Aug 14, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> I did a rant on this character on another forum, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You switched your character in the middle of the battle in Melee if you used Zelda/Sheik.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 14, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here. Keep in mind that your 'idol' actually plays the games.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 14, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> I did a rant on this character on another forum, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 please, may I ask, what would the freakin trainer do? bash people over the head with pokeballs and badges?

and it's true to the series because the trainers never fight, they COMMAND.

and cussing doesn't make you cool lil boy.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 14, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 QFT.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Since I can't say QFT I'll just say I agree with you and Prop Man.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 14, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> please, may I ask, what would the freakin trainer do? bash people over the head with pokeballs and badges?
> 
> and it's true to the series because the trainers never fight, they COMMAND.
> 
> and cussing doesn't make you cool lil boy.


 Badges and bashing people with pokeballs? Thatd be pretty friggin funny! XD

So, then why would they use him if he cant even do anything himself?

And I never said it was making me cool, I was just in the ranting mood yesterday, and when I rant, I do go overboard and use lots of terrible words.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2007)

Personally, I think it's a great idea for a character.  Just the thought of controlling Charizard = massive and epic win.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 14, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Personally, I think it's a great idea for a character.  Just the thought of controlling Charizard = massive and epic win.


 Don't you think there are too many pokemon characters?


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, there's 4...


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 14, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 plus Pichu is gone and possibly Mewtwo


----------



## RaiK (Aug 14, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 14, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.smashbros.com/en_us/characters/index.html

I only see two pokemon related things.

One could argue that there are too many Mario things. 4 at the moment. But the last one had at least 6.

Two Zelda
Two Metriod

Let it go.

BTW, The pokemon for the trainer should not be counted separately. :|


----------



## Grawr (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, well what I meant is if they don't take out any characters from Melee, I think there are too many pokemon characters...

I dunno', I guess it isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 14, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Okay, well what I meant is if they don't take out any characters from Melee, I think there are too many pokemon characters...
> 
> I dunno', I guess it isn't that big of a deal.


 Oh, they definitely will take out some characters.  Pichu's almost going for SURE, and Mewtwo probably isn't staying either.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I know theyre gone for sure.

Also, yeah there is a lot of Mario stuff, but its Nintendo.  Mario is their mascot, so hes got an excuse


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 15, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know theyre gone for sure.
> 
> Also, yeah there is a lot of Mario stuff, but its Nintendo.  Mario is their mascot, so hes got an excuse


 Pokemon is a money machine for them.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't understand when people complain about having more features in a game.


----------



## JJH (Aug 15, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I don't understand when people complain about having more features in a game.


 These days some people just look for things to complain about.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 15, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> I don't understand when people complain about having more features in a game.


 I know! I hate it when people are like:

Omfgzz young link sux, I never use him, so we should get rid of him!!!11!!1! 


Someone please explain how having more characters is bad, even if they are clones?


----------



## JJH (Aug 15, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know theyre gone for sure.
> 
> Also, yeah there is a lot of Mario stuff, but its Nintendo.  Mario is their mascot, so hes got an excuse


 1. You can never be sure.

2. Like PM said, Pokemon is Nintendo's best-selling series. If he wanted to Pikachu could easily take Mario's place as mascot. 

And Gremp, I suppose it may be because they take up memory space now taht I think about it.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 15, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =0 *gasp* Never!


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 15, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> JJH0369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be impossible now but if Mario never came Pokemon would have the place.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 15, 2007)

Pokemon isn't Nintendo's best-selling franchise.  Fire Emblem is.

...Oh wait.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pokemon isn't Nintendo's best-selling franchise.  Fire Emblem is.
> 
> ...Oh wait.


  :no:


----------



## JJH (Aug 15, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 15, 2007)

it's true that there could be a different character in his place, but if the game is fun, don't fuss that there are a few characters that could be better, people should just use the ones they like.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 15, 2007)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look at the first post in the quote.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Pokemon isn't Nintendo's best-selling franchise.  Fire Emblem is.
> 
> ...Oh wait.


 No, Pokemon is definately up in the top 3. I'm really suprised at how fast it's grown. I mean, when I first joined TBT, and even like a year ago, Pokemon would be unspeakable on this forum. Closed-minded people like Mino and Fish would even ridicule you for playing the games. Now, look at the board, it seems almost everyone likes Pokemon, and there's even a board for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 15, 2007)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meh, after playing Diamond for many, MANY hours, I don't think Pokemon is that great.  But if we judge it purely by sales, then yes, it is in the Top 3.  Second place on all-time sales, to be more specific.  Mario takes first place.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 15, 2007)

I like the actual charcter just not the pokemon switch thingy...


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

Mario = Nintendo     
Technically...after all it did start with him...


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 16, 2007)

well it started with DK lol


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> well it started with DK lol


 Personally I hate DK. >_>


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 16, 2007)

lol but it all started when Nintendo released a game called Donkey Kong into the arcades. people loved the "jumping man" that you controlled, and the rest is history


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you counting the movies, television shows, action figures, gum, theme park, TRADING CARDS, cloths, accessories, etc.?

All of those done by Nintendo.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

lol Pokemon gum! XD

I think Mario would be the all time top selling because of how long its been out and just by how popular Mario is.


----------



## WailmerBoy1023 (Aug 16, 2007)

It's a great and original character idea. I can't wait to see what kind of moves they have.   
^_^


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> lol Pokemon gum! XD
> 
> I think Mario would be the all time top selling because of how long its been out and just by how popular Mario is.


 Pokemon has been around for a long time as well.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, but Mario was there long before Pokemon.  But Mario and Pokemon are the top sellers for Nintendo.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1983 video games didn't rake in the same amount of money as video games in 1995.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I know.  Im just saying, Mario got pretty popular quick, and it wasnt long before he was looked to as one of the best games ever.  Bascially, Im saying, he had a head start, so he got popular quicker which is probably why its such a popular game.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mario Games were the most bad *CEN-1.01-SORD* games you could play back then. I really don't see your point in your post. 

He's popular because of the success he had early on and later on.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, Im saying he had a head start, and his games were so much fun, that it made him a big success in a short time.


----------



## WailmerBoy1023 (Aug 16, 2007)

While I agree Pokemon is one of Nintendo's top franchises (and one of the best franchises of all time), Pikachu _replacing_ Mario as mascot? Nope, don't think that'll ever happen.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 16, 2007)

WailmerBoy1023 said:
			
		

> While I agree Pokemon is one of Nintendo's top franchises (and one of the best franchises of all time), Pikachu _replacing_ Mario as mascot? Nope, don't think that'll ever happen.


 Thats not what is even being discussed.


----------



## JJH (Aug 16, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> WailmerBoy1023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was a few pages back. 

But to keep up with the current discussion, I think Pokemon's success came more quickly than Mario's, like Raik said, he just had a head start. Plus, since Nintendo releases two or three Pokemon games at once, it takes a bit more time than Mario's 80 levels or running and jumping we see quit often.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 16, 2007)

my 2 cents

Mario is more successful in the video game franchise, with big games such as Galaxy, Super Smash bros Mario Party and Mario Kart.

Pokemon is more successful with just about everything else, the reason is because Mario doesn't really have too much besides Video Games, there's no Mario Trading Card Game, no Mario TV show or movies, and no Mario gum lol
Pokemon is an extreme moneymaker for Nintendo, because of all the merchandise you can get, yet the Pokemon games are IMO, Inferior to Mario games.

so in conclusion, Mario > Pokemon at video games, Pokemon > Mario at money lol


----------



## JJH (Aug 16, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> my 2 cents
> 
> Mario is more successful in the video game franchise, with big games such as Galaxy, Super Smash bros Mario Party and Mario Kart.
> 
> ...


 Actually new PKMN versions tend to sell better then a new Mario platformer. I think. I know D/P sales were way higher than NSMB.


----------



## RaiK (Aug 17, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> my 2 cents
> 
> Mario is more successful in the video game franchise, with big games such as Galaxy, Super Smash bros Mario Party and Mario Kart.
> 
> ...


 Actually, there was a TV show a while back! XD
The characters didnt sound anything like youd expect.  Mario and Luigi sounded too deep, and Yoshi (yes he talked) sounded like a ******** 2 year old! XDXDXD


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 17, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There was also a Mario movie.... which failed horribly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 17, 2007)

YogurtBandit said:
			
		

> Well, it was deffinetly a surprise.
> 
> I kind of like it, its something new, but its still odd. :/


 I want to see the look on his face when he dies.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 17, 2007)

oh wait >.<

I've seen both the TV and Movie lol

but the TV show isn't around anymore, meaning it probably wasn't very successful, and, do I even need to explain the movie? lol

the Pokemon TV show and Movies are standing tall, I'd imagine that they'll keep going for another 5 years at least


----------



## .bored (Aug 17, 2007)

TheGremp said:
			
		

> oh wait >.<
> 
> I've seen both the TV and Movie lol
> 
> ...


 Not if they keep using the gay voices they have now.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 17, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> TheGremp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You might want to rephrase that.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My uncle has that movie. We saw it at his house, and it sucked so bad. They should just stick with a cartoon movie, if anything. >.>


----------



## RaiK (Aug 18, 2007)

I hated the movie...it had almost no relation to the games >_<


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 18, 2007)

RaiK said:
			
		

> I hated the movie...it had almost no relation to the games >_<


 Cartoons and movies never are related to the games... Examples?

Final Fantasy (Spirits Within.... lul)
Sonic the Hedgehog
Legend of Zelda


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rugrats are though


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 18, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ......what are you talking about....


----------



## RaiK (Aug 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> RaiK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they didnt... lol


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 18, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ....I'm talking about the television show Rugrats. The first few seasons they didn't have Tommy's brother. They made a movie with Dil and Dil was in the new seasons. Charlie didn't have a mom, they made a movie with him getting a mom and the new seasons had Charlie's mom.

Not to mention the Grandfather getting married.

Oh yah

....


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 18, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What the..... We're talking about video games and their relation to cartoons and movies... not a cartoon's relation to a movie...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Aug 19, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I skimmed over the games part. Sorry.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 19, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tis okay.


----------

